# Pipe tobacco humidor



## DKMD (May 29, 2012)

I'm not a smoker, but a friend asked me to turn him a pipe tobacco humidor. He showed me some photos, and all of the pieces he showed me looked like cookie jars. The black and white theme was per his request.

The body and knob are bleached holly, and the lid is dyed maple. There's a little bloodwood insert under the lid which I used to hide the recess I used for holding the lid. The finish is Krylon rattle can spray acrylic cut back with a scotchbrite pad. A coat of ren wax was applied at the finish line.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=6165][attachment=6166]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2012)

David it is beautiful. Almost too pretty to use!!!


----------



## JimH (May 29, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> David it is beautiful. Almost too pretty to use!!!



Beautiful Work!!


----------



## LoneStar (May 29, 2012)

Really nice ! My only suggestion would be the lid to have some type of seal. A ring of cork with a really snug fit would be a good option. Pipe tobacco should hold a 15-18% humidity in most cases.
He could add a small clay tab that stays moist inside the humidor, but I prefer a good seal that holds most of the moisture from the factory.
I really like this though !


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Very nice David. I would like to know your process for the holly bleaching.



Thanks, Rob! I used a two part wood bleach that I bought at Woodcraft. I think I bleached this piece three times in total. I just followed the directions… Apply part A… Wait 10 minutes… Apply part B… Wait overnight… Lightly sand… repeat.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 29, 2012)

This is awesome. I really like the contrasting colors with a touch of red.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 29, 2012)

Great job David. I really like turning Holly, with so little figure, either the form will stand on it's own or it won't. Great form, and a fine bleaching job:clapping::clapping:.Was the Holly pretty free of the blue - gray fungus hints it often gets?


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 30, 2012)

Super cool, David! I like the insert. Great idea!


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Really nice ! My only suggestion would be the lid to have some type of seal. A ring of cork with a really snug fit would be a good option. Pipe tobacco should hold a 15-18% humidity in most cases.
> He could add a small clay tab that stays moist inside the humidor, but I prefer a good seal that holds most of the moisture from the factory.
> I really like this though !




I hadn't considered the purpose of the container when fitting the lid, but it's fairly snug... You can almost lift the piece by the lid. The new owner said that some people will put a slice of apple inside to provide moisture... Since I don't smoke a pipe, I'll leave the moisturizing to him. The o ring or cork is something I'll have to remember for a future piece... I suppose I could chase some threads for the lid as well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 30, 2012)

David;
That is a really nice piece. I like the contrast of the color combo, but I like the form better. Nice job on the shape of the bottom. I like the way it flows all the way through. 
Scott


----------



## CodyC (Jun 2, 2012)

That's an outstanding piece, David, up to your usual high standards. I like the Bloodwood insert, too. I hadn't thought of using an insert to fill a chuck recess. That little tip goes into the A file.

Thanks for explaining the Holly bleaching, too.


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 6, 2012)

beautiful peice david  a real little treasure!


----------

